# Nice little Benchtop for what it is



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Isn't it great finding a cheap useful tool. Even though my shop is loaded with many expensive tools, I still have a handful of cheap tools, many of them still see regular use. My circular saw is a 15 AMP Skil with the built in laser that I bought at Wal-Mart on sale for $44. It has done everything from cutting through 2 1/2" boards to cutting a section of my driveway out to lay patio stones. It has see a ton of work without blinking an eye and is always ready for more. I'd be willing to be that Skil will do everything you ever ask of it within reason

I'd be willing to bet almost everyone on here has cheap tools somewhere in their shop/garage/closet and won't snob you out for having some

I hope you have many good cuts with your Skil.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Skil probably makes one of the very best worm drive circular saws on the market. Otherwise, I agree. Tools for the DIY market.


----------



## JasonIndy (Dec 29, 2008)

I know what you mean about the Skil reputation. I've also got a Skil circular saw. It was my first housewarming gift 5 years ago and it will probably be around years after all my other tools are gone. It's a real trooper.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

People have a tendency to underestimate the value of a small saw like this. I have a GO555x that I use reguraly for large work. I also have a 9" Delta that I use a lot also. For smaller projects and tighter radii, it's my go to and it has performed nicely for over 5 years.
As long as you are satisfied with it enjoy it. Doesn't make any difference what brand it is.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a HF 14" band saw with riser block set up for resawing… A small band saw like this would be ideal. It would be nice to see a comparison between say this, and the comparable Ryobi, and Craftsman models… (and any others in the sub $150.00 category)...


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

dbhost
you have a point there , why spent a fortune on a big bandsaw if you only make small work
and don´t do resawing 
and if you have a big Bs where you also make resawing it wuold be a blast to have a second
smaller bs for the small work and go to any time works as Deke said

enjoy your fun Pat Collins
Dennis


----------



## lashing (Sep 4, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a tiny bandsaw. I have the $130 Ryobi 9" that I still use for small parts. The small saws have one large plus - its really hard to get the blade to wander. I knocked out alot of neck blanks on the little saw. With a Viking blade its cuts nicely.

Due to space reasons its now mostly dedicated to cutting ugly stuff like plexi. If it dies - oh well.


----------



## zackattack (Jun 25, 2010)

I have the same skil 9" and I love it! I think its more the blade than the saw with it, cuz when I changed my blade out for a nicer one it made far better cuts. And ya, some day it will die, and i wont shed a tear on my way to buy a bigger nicer one.


----------



## cdhilburn (Jan 19, 2011)

I just bought this saw because of the price and the fence. It looks out of square out of the box but I really don't know that it matters as long as the blade tracks properly!!!


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Update:

I tried a few different blades from Bosch because Lowes had them and they were pretty cheap. In the process of learning the saw and playing around some more i found that it bogged down more than I like so I decided to change speeds, or so i thought.

It turns out that to use the slow speed setting the belt was not large enough until I examined the saw a bit more, the motor mount wasnt letting the motor move all the way forward which was required for this setting. I removed the motor, tried to get the pully off so I could remove the motor mount because i thought it was installed backwards (its a slightly unsymmetrical flate plate). I stripped the set screw and had to pull the pully with a gear puller and drill out the setscrew. Turns out they use what looks like superglue as locktite on the set screw. But when I finally got it off the plate was slightly unsymmetrical but flipping it around still didnt allow the motor to be moved all the way forward.

I had an idea, Ill turn the plate upside down so the slotted side is on the bottom and the fixed hole is up top. Turns out that worked and it allowed the motor to be positioned all the way forward. But because the motor arcs upward instead of downward because the slot on the motor mount is upside down now and the pully is slightly out of round and was hitting the body of the saw so out came the motor again and i dremmeled the slot slightly. Reinstalled the motor and wow what a difference the slower speed does not bog down at all cutting through a piece of 5/4 maple with a 6 TPI 3/8" blade.

So there was some bad design, a little bit of bad assembly and fit but for what it cost I think 3 stars were warrented because had I not decided to fool with things I wouldn't have had most of these problems.

I can also cut my bandsaw reindeer much easier now using the 1/8" 10 TPI blade before it bogs down.

But I still want a 1hp 14" saw


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I have the same one.
Not as good as I expected; but okay for small jobs.
It has more blade drift than a snow flurry, 
Really have to upgrade to a floor model 17" preferred here. One day!


----------

